# Sprouting Beans



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2016)

I am interested in testing the nutritional benefits of sprouted beans but since the only thing I've ever eaten with sprouted beans in was a stir fry I thought I might ask for some suggestions on different types of bean to go for and what to do with them as far as recipes go? All I can think of is curried or oriental style dishes. I could do with more ideas if there are any cooks on the site


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sprouted grain breads are healthy.

I only really sprout for our chickens. Then it is only in the winter months.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any edible Grain, Seed or Bean can be Sprouted and used as Food. I personally like Mung Beans and Alfalfa Sprouts. As far as Recipes I use them piled on a Sandwich, in Salads and of course in Stir Fries. You can also use them in Juiced Drinks which are extremely Nutritious. I recommend that you try a variety of Beans, as each one has a different Flavor.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

You are probably right about the fact that sprouted beans are mostly used in curries and Asian dishes, but there are many possibilities within those two categories, especially Asian (which curry actually is).

In a SHTF situation, you can surely use sprouted beans in stir fried rice. I think you can have many, many variations of ingredients in stir fried rice, and basically, clean out the refrigerator of a variety of leftovers to make it. 

Egg Fu Yung is another Chinese dish that can have bean sprouts in it.

Sprouts can also be used in salads, or even as a salad with some seasonings and dressing.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Grimm said:


> Sprouted grain breads are healthy.
> 
> I only really sprout for our chickens. Then it is only in the winter months.


We sprout oats for the chickens and rabbits.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Been awhile but I used to use sprouts in salads and on sandwiches.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> You are probably right about the fact that sprouted beans are mostly used in curries and Asian dishes, but there are many possibilities within those two categories, especially Asian (which curry actually is).
> 
> In a SHTF situation, you can surely use sprouted beans in stir fried rice. I think you can have many, many variations of ingredients in stir fried rice, and basically, clean out the refrigerator of a variety of leftovers to make it.
> 
> ...


Weedygarden, I have had very limited exposure to Asian cuisine and was being quite narrow minded about the possibilities. It hadn't even occurred to me how wide ranging Asian dishes are. I also liked the idea of using up what's left in the refrigerator.

Camo, another great idea with the juiced drinks. I guess I could experiment with sprouted beans and different veg. Those would be a great way to get lots of good nutrition into the body. I'm not one for putting too much veg on my dinner plate but can drink things down no bother so that's ideal.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I sprout alfalfa for our salads. I sprout oat, wheat, and sunflower regularly for our chickens. I also grow wheat grass and sunflower in pans for our chickens. Our daughter likes to juice the wheatgrass, and drinks it straight up


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> We sprout oats for the chickens and rabbits.


I sprout wheat, lentils and peas for the flock.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I keep ignoring our sprouting seeds for some reason. Even bought a little sprouter when we bought the seeds. 

Maybe someday I'll see if the yare still good. Been kept in airtight bad in chrisper in fridge.:dunno:

I'm sure many of us are short of certain vitimins and minerals.


----------

